# Vintage pix of the real AV



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Still not very many, but it's a start.....
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/AV10.html 

Why does this board program screw up links?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik thanks for posting the pictures. They tell a lot of history.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome, Pete. I tried to find a representative sampling of the whole line and various eras. I probably should add a Conrail pic eventually, and I'd like to find some pictures of Phillipston before it was torn down


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, 
Looked like Pennsy 242 had a battery car! 

John


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for posting them! Interesting to see that the Oil City roundhouse was still there in 1971. Does it still exist?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

No round house any more. Nothing but the turntable pit and the concrete floor are left. Oh the is still a neat part of the floor that was done with wooden brick left too. There is a lot of brick rubble where the back wall once stood and even some remnants of wooden built in draws too, but nothing interesting is left in them. I think it came down in 77 or 78 ?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Oil City roundhouse - April 2011 










Turntable pit was filled. Wye bridge is still standing. More pix here: http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/AV3.html


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats freekin' sad Mik... to bad there isn't a good historical group down there to keep the older stuff alive..... sad
Perry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By railcandy on 06 Apr 2011 03:22 PM 
... too bad there isn't a good historical group down there to keep the older stuff alive.....

The problem is multilfold: The RRs were loathe to continue paying taxes on structures they were not using -- There is so much 'history', that any one thing here doesn't really stand out until it's gone -- The land is usually worth more than the building -- It's easier to get a loan to build a new building than renovate an old one --- AND most Western Pa planning groups seem determined to 'renaissance' everything as far away from the 'rust belt' heritage as possible as fast as possible...... like Dallas with snow


The old roundhouse at Verona was actually round - as in a closed full circle.

















Can you find it? Or even where it stood?


----------

